# JBJ 9 Watt In-Tank Submariner UV Sterilizer



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I ordered a JBJ 9 Watt In-Tank Submariner UV Sterilizer earlier today. I am looking for feedback on this product (pros and/or cons). Thanks!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a couple to the 7W models...

They were okay... but being a fan of UV lights I wasn't very impressed...

They did not have much of a prefilter on them at all. Any particles that make it into the housing will cast tiny little shadows which prevents the UV light from working. This doesn't sound like much but the effect adds up quick...

If your simply looking for something to stop greenwater or prevent blooms, they're fine... but if you are expecting them to kill parasites I wouldn't suggest trusting them...


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

The in tank are only suitable for inhibiting algae growth. The 9W model is not enough for a 75 gallon tank, also the sponge pre-filter needs weekly attention.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I read that a 9W UV sterilizer is good to up to 100G?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Having used UV lights for 5+ years on many set ups... and for most of that time raising fish that are well known to be prone to parasitic illness...

I have found this formula to work excellent at eradicating parasites, clarifying water, destroying algae blooms, fungus and all other benefits of a UV light...

1W of UV strength per 10 gallons of water volume...
10 gph of flow rate per 1W of UV strength...

Therefore I would use a 9W light at 90 gallons per hour for (up to) a 90 gallon tank...

Your JBJ 9W will most likely move far more than 90 gph past the UV bulb which makes it not be effective on parasites and the like...

If used at 'proper' flow rates, I disagree that a 9W is not big enough for a 75 gal...

While I am not a fan of the intank versions I've seen/used thus far... I do not agree with any blanket statement such as "The in tank are only suitable for inhibiting algae growth."

I have used Danner UV lights which are submersible and they are the most well built UV lights I've ever seen and are very effective...


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Toby-H,

The JBJ page has an instruction manual that states that the flow rate is adjustable to 211 GPH. You suggest setting it to 90 GPH?

http://www.jbjlighting.com/prod-submariner.html


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Always take anything the manufacturer suggests with a grain of salt... I've yet to see an "Up To XX gallon tank" rating on any filter I agree with...

Yes I suggest pushing no more than 90 gallons per hour through your 9W UV light... if you want it to kill parasites plus do everything else they do...

I suggest you slow the flow rate doewn by cramming as much extra filter media as possible over the intake...

You may ever consider wrapping some felt fabric around the inake and putting a rubber band on it... this will offer fine particle filtration as well as slow the flow rate...

I got mine a few years back when they only made a 5W & 7W... I believe they had such bad reviews they made a 9W hoping to compete with the common Turbo Twist 9W units...


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and advice. I hope this new model is better than the ones that you experienced.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I received the UV sterilizer on Friday and set it up. I had already scrubbed the glass to get rid of the algae. Will this sterilizer eventually eliminate the algae from the rocks and plants? If so, how long does this take?


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

The in tank uv sterilzer will not remove the algae already present in the tank. All it will do is inhibit the growth of more algae. As long as there are nutrients in the water, particularly phosphates, and light algae will grow.


----------

